# Problema con Control de Tonos y Volumen con NE5532 para computadora



## arielgam (Abr 7, 2013)

Compre este pre amplificador y un amplificador de 100w con trasistores para la PC porque tengo el LA4282 y quiero más potencia.

El temas es que termine de armar el pre con el NE5532 y lo conecte a los mismo bafles(Woofer 10” 8OHOM + TW 4OHOM) que el LM4282, pero no suena ni un cuarto que el LM4282. 

Además solo consigo que suene bien casi a maximo volumen del pre, si bajo o subo el volumen distorciona. Ya probé subiendo y bajando el volumen a la computadora y el NE5532 sigue haciendo lo mismo, el giro del potenciometro es muy corto y rapido distorciona….
La alimentación es un toroidal de 12+12 y 2.5+2.5amperes, asi que de corriente corto no me quedo….

Será que tengo que cambiar alguna resistencia para adaptar la entrada de la PC a este Preamplificador?

O simplemente no tengo que conectar este aparato a los altavoces y lo tengo que conectar a la etapa de 100w que me falta armar…?

Yo comparo el LM4282 con el NE5532 y los dos son de 10W.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 7, 2013)

Hola, el LA4282 es un amplificador de audio y el NE5532 es un preamplicador. 

Al conectar un parlante a la salida del preamplificador NO obtendrás potencia para mover tus parlantes. 

Debes conectar entre el preamplificador y los parlantes justamente un AMPLIFICADOR que son los dos modulos con transistores que muestras en tus archivo ZIP. 

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## arielgam (Abr 7, 2013)

Muchas gracias por contestar...ya me estaba por dar algo...pensando notaba la diferencia que elLA4282 le tuve que meter un disipador grande y estos NE5532 no tienen absolutamente nada de disipacion...
Tenia los conceptos equivocados...
Y ahora que me doy cuenta compre un toroidal de 5Amp para nada...Alguien sabe un amplificador de potencia que use 12+12 y 5Amp? Para aprovechar un poco más el toroidal digo yo...


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 7, 2013)

Pegale una leida a este post. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## arielgam (Abr 8, 2013)

Buscando en ebaycom encontre unas placas para sacar mejor provecho al toroidal de 12+12 5amp, adjunto para que alguien me diga si esta bien o no merece la pena la compra, porque ademas viene pelado sin componentes.

Y la otra consulta seria si se puede de un toroidal de 35+35 sacar 15+15 para alimentar el NE5532? La idea es usar un solo transformador en lo que estoy armando.
Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 8, 2013)

Si las placas son buenas. Sirven para cualquiera de los integrados mencionados. 

De los 35 vca sacás (previo rectificador filtro)  reguladores de por medio los +/- 15 para el ne5532

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------

